# Newbie from Chicago



## StinkySteinke (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi everyone, 
Figured I would give a little introduction to myself since I am the newest member to this site. 

My name is Ben, Im 24 years old and am currently attending my last semester at NIU. A girl I started dating is quite into snowboarding and introduced me to the sport. After the first 3 falls down the hill I was hooked :yahoo:! I use to skateboard a lot and have found i've developed skills quite quick (so I believe).

I bought a Burton board on craigslist with Burton boots and Bindings for a steal for my first board... hmm think thats about it :icon_scratch:.

Edit: Just realized there is a specific section for introducing yourself, my bad.


----------

